# Western Show Saddle



## gablehaus (Feb 24, 2012)

I was wondering who makes a good western show saddle, quality is a must! But it is also going to be my first nice show saddle, hoping to stay tan in color. I want to keep it under $2000 for sure.
Does anyone know of a good place to even order saddles? or just reviews on who makes a good saddle and which ones to stay away from.
Thanks 

PS price would have to include shipping it to Canada.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

I like Crates. I have an older crates show saddle that is in excellent condition and good quality. It is so comfortable I even trail and road ride in it. Fits my horse like butter.


----------



## gablehaus (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for the quick response I'll check them out!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Showman is another good saddle reasonably priced


----------



## gablehaus (Feb 24, 2012)

How much do they run usually?


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

If you want a "quality" show saddle not going to find much new at that price:-(. I would check out some used ones. Usually show saddles are in good shape as they have been kept in saddle cover & mostly just used when showing.

They always have a few on here Tack for Sale, Canada, USA.


----------



## gablehaus (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok thanks and ya I know but I cant see myself spending almost as much as my horse on a saddle lol


----------



## gablehaus (Feb 24, 2012)

It seems like Showman have decent saddles in my price range... has anyone heard good or bad things about them?


----------



## Coffeejunkie (May 17, 2012)

If you can find an older blue ribbon/Harris they outlive themselves and hold their value extremely well. My blue ribbon is from 1994. other than knowing the variances in styles, you'd never know.


----------



## TackJack (Aug 9, 2012)

Billy Cook and TexTan have one or two that might be under $2000 and they're not too bad.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

If you go on Facebook and look up the group Alberta Saddles for Sale. There are a couple really nice show saddles on there. Dawn has one for sale for 1600
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Beautiful Show Saddle for SALE!!!! - St. Albert Livestock For Sale - Kijiji St. Albert

Not sure where you live but this looks like a great saddle!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gablehaus (Feb 24, 2012)

thanks everyone ill take a look!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a Showman, had it for about hmmmm maybe 7 years. I got it brand new, paid just under 2 grand, been an excellent saddle. Looks nice, rides nice, fits my horse well. No complaints, decent saddle, looks nice, wears well, good price.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Just a note:

The original Showman are very nice Saddles, but in the last 3-4 years someone has been using the Showman name on an Import Line from India, so if you see a a new one very inexpensive, there is a reason.


.


----------



## gablehaus (Feb 24, 2012)

Thats good to know! thanks


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

There may be a Billy Cook for around the same money. I'll check with the gal if I can catch up with her. May take a few days.


----------



## gablehaus (Feb 24, 2012)

ok awesome let me know!


----------

